# Breeder in north GA?



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

A friend of mine has a client who is looking for a GSD. They live in Atlanta. I don't know how far they wish to travel. 

They recently lost their 14 or 15 year old GSD. Always had GSDs. looking for a puppy or a youngish adult -maybe one that has been returned to the breeder. Pet home. Will not show or breed. Dog will have a nice life. They have decided against rescue because they want breeder support and want to know that parents have been x rayed etc.

Any recommendations I can pass along?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

If they live in Atlanta, check out some of the schutzhund groups up there. 

WDA

Metro Atlanta Schutzhund Club
Rhonda Southern
245 Bob Smith Rd.
Sharpsburg GA 30277
Phone: 404-375-9182
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.southmetroatl.com

North East Georgia Schutzhund Club, Inc.
Felicia Kautz
180 Plantation Rd.
Bishop GA 30621
Phone: 706-769-6000
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.negaschutzhund.com

normally they'll know of members or breeders who have puppies available.


USA clubs:
Chattahoochee Schutzhund Club
Tracy Betenbaugh
1395 Daniel Road
Villa Rica, GA 30180
770-459-8493
http://chattahoocheeschutzhundclub.net/

Greater Atlanta Schutzhund Association
Robin Carter
1782 Briarlake Circle
Decatur GA,30033
404-210-1658
http://www.gasaonline.com/


Rising Star Working Dog Club
Beverly Hudgins
PO Box 1429
Fayetteville, GA 30214
404-606-5139
http://www.risingstarworkingdogclub.com/

South Metro Atlanta Schutzhund Club
Rhonda Southern
245 Bob Smith Road
Winston, GA 30187
404-375-9182
http://www.southmetroatl.com/

Coal Mountain SchH Assoc.
Dennis Vander Linde
5440 Oak Grove Circle
Cumming, GA 30040-8537
770-781-5050 
http://www.coalmtn.com/


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I understand the x-ray thing, but don't get the breeder support. Rescues provide support to their adopters also.

Also, just because the parents have been x-rayed does not gaurantee that the offspring will not have hip problems.


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

Thanks, Angela! And I'm drooling at the amount of Schutzhund available there.

Amy, I'm just a messenger for a messenger. They've made a decision and are looking for a reputable breeder. Thanks though!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think it just gets frustrating because of the VOLUME of GSDs in need in Georgia. Of all kinds, too-not just "BYB lines" but show and working line type dogs (not saying they are able to do what they should-but their type and look is of those lines-very marketable now). So whenever anyone sees GA, we always hope that another one can get out-please excuse our very visible desparation!









Regardless, good luck to the family and please if you can, have them look at small, reputable hobby kennels that do their very best to make sure that their dogs, or their dogs' offspring don't end up in those awful places down there.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

We got our boy from Yuliya at VonLotta and nothing but great things to say about the entire process.

http://www.vonlotta.com/


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I second vom Lotta. Grimm's breeder is in Tennessee and won't be breeding another litter for a couple of years, or I'd recommend her.


----------

